# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] F4 on Mac won't work for Absolute Reference

## suzee

Hello!!

Im new so please be patient  :Wink: 

I've just started an Accounts course and have to use Excel.  We are being taught on PC's at college but at home and in the office we use Macs.

My first, probably of many questions, is f4 on Mac doesn't put the absolute function on.  Is there another shortcut key I can use. hold something as I press something else type thing.

Any help greatfully appreciated.

Suzee xx

----------


## JosephP

cmd+T
there's a list here http://mac2.microsoft.com/help/offic...b-2742ce769041

----------


## TMS

Apple+T ... was what I heard, guess that's the same as Cmd-T

Regards, TMS

----------


## JosephP

yes-same key

----------


## TMS

Thought so ... just wanted to demonstrate my acquired knowledge of Mac Excel ... TGfG  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

personally I think it's great they decided to go with totally different key combos to the windows version-really keeps you on your toes when switching between the two  :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

Never touched a Mac ... well, other than when my son shows his off, or in the Apple shop.

----------


## JosephP

I love mine as long as I'm not trying to work-then it's either boot camp or vm of some kind so I can use real excel

----------


## suzee

Thank you soooo much! You are very clever people and I look forward to picking your brains a LOT more.

A very happy Suzee xx

----------


## TMS

You're welcome.

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 


*New quick method:*
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------


## Cutter

@ suzee

Welcome to the forum.

Based on your last post it seems that you are satisfied with the solution(s) you've received but you haven't marked your thread as SOLVED.  I'll do that for you now but please keep in mind for your future threads that Rule #9 requires you to do that yourself.  If your problem has not been solved you can use Thread Tools (located above your first post) and choose "Mark this thread as unsolved".
Thanks.

Also, as a new member of the forum, you may not be aware that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given. By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of those who helped.

----------

